

Market Data Firm Spots the Tracks of Bizarre Robot Traders? - joe_the_user
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/08/market-data-firm-spots-the-tracks-of-bizarre-robot-traders/60829/

======
mikecane
Am I mistaken or do these look like fractals?

~~~
joshu
I think that is just moire patterns due to rendering the nearly vertical lines
and scaling.

I can totally imagine that this is degenerate behavior that nobody is paying
attention to because they do not result in trades.

